# What winter wax are you using?



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

After just finishing a winter protection detail on my dads 207 GTi and the winter rains already here, I was wondering what wax you'll be using on your *own vehicle* this year round?

I've used R222 and Poorboys Wheel Sealant to protect both my dads and my car. No poll, just post what you're using.

David


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

for me i have zaio then 3 coats of z5 topped with z8,
last years was uds topped with hd wax which was good also


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)

i've just gone for two coats of hd wax and few layers of red mist- dont know if it will be strong enough but only one way to find out lol


----------



## Jimbob_me (Sep 26, 2010)

A couple of layers of HD wax for me. It should hold up if i top it up every couple of weeks


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

Jimbob_me said:


> A couple of layers of HD wax for me. It should hold up if i top it up every couple of weeks


It will hold up no problem mate it's a good durable wax


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Swisswax Saphir as my car is not doing many miles at all ATM.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

2 coats of Swissvax Shield on my van and on the car.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Carlack NSC and about 10 layers of Werkstat Jett, with top ups after washing as and when I can


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Going to do GFs car (white 406) tomorrow. I think colli 476 will make it "bulletproof".


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Quote fail! 

Well, it will be interesting to see how many layers I get.

I meant 10 down tomorrow, as that will take 5 hours lol!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Carlack NSC and about 10 layers of Werkstat Jett, with top ups after washing as and when I can


you'll get more layers than that out of the full bottle you said on ZSOC your going to use


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's cheating!!

How many layers out of a bottle do you think? 20? 30?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Quote fail!
> 
> Well, it will be interesting to see how many layers I get.
> 
> I meant 10 down tomorrow, as that will take 5 hours lol!


now un-failed :lol:
nice, should look good 
i reckon 30 on my car easily


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I used Britemax #5 on my car last week. And I have the #6QD standing by to top up after each wash. I'll let you know how it holds up.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll probably change the wax nearly as often as I do in the summer! A dry day and I'll do a quick strip back and put on whatever wax takes my fancy. Might do the neighbours cars with Colinite 915...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

2 layers of 476s down on the mrs Astra today and mine's getting done tomorrow! Will see them through a couple of months easy!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> 2 layers of 476s down on the mrs Astra today and mine's getting done tomorrow! Will see them through a couple of months easy!


More like 6 easy:thumb:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ross said:


> More like 6 easy:thumb:


With a bit of luck fella, tis fantastic stuff!:thumb:


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Carlack NSC and about 10 layers of Werkstat Jett, with top ups after washing as and when I can


At the last minute yesterday I swapped my plan for using megs 16 for AJT, I clayed,klasseAIO,PB's WD, AJT. Got 4 layers on at the mo but planing on going for around 10 also, cant remember who it was from PB think maybe grant had great results with locking some OCW layers between the AJT for maximum wetness!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Going to be putting a few coats of zymol titanium on very soon


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

grayfox said:


> At the last minute yesterday I swapped my plan for using megs 16 for AJT, I clayed,klasseAIO,PB's WD, AJT. Got 4 layers on at the mo but planing on going for around 10 also, cant remember who it was from PB think maybe grant had great results with locking some OCW layers between the AJT for maximum wetness!


That's interesting on the OCW, I'll certainly give that a try as I love OCW.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Colly 915


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

James_M said:


> Going to be putting a few coats of zymol titanium on very soon


Could you let us know how you get on with it and maybe post some pics if you can? been looking at this wax lately, tbh I just want to own a zymol wax


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> That's interesting on the OCW, I'll certainly give that a try as I love OCW.


Agreed, it's a fantastic product (must get some more actually before I run out) however I love the flake pop you get from AJT, by interlocking the two you really get the best of both products.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Just winterized my brother's car with DG 601/105, and thinking of topping it off with 111 or 845/915/476, don't know yet.
I'm thinking of Werkstatt Prime Strong/Acrylic Jett/Supernatural on white daily driver, 4* UPP-p/915 on jet black E46 325Ci, and Z-5 ZFX'ed topped with SV Zuffenhausen/Insignis on Jet Black E70 X5 4.8i...Maybe I'll change my mind...


----------



## Aisamasa (Dec 8, 2009)

Z-aio, then five layers Z-2 for my Merc this winter.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Z5 x2 and regular Z8 top ups


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Mines wearing AG HD wax topped up with Prima Hydro after every wash.
Wheels have a couple of coats of Rimwax.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Not a bad day today to get the kit out. Might give it a quick wash and add some more R222 on both cars. Every little helps!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

grayfox said:


> Could you let us know how you get on with it and maybe post some pics if you can? been looking at this wax lately, tbh I just want to own a zymol wax


Yeah mate no probs, ive used it before and its an awesome wax imo


----------



## desert (Mar 16, 2010)

Monday I have a free day so its going to spent on the car wash clay polish and for the first time try out Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance. I have been looking for tips on how best use this from applying with pad with detailer sprayed on to orbital machine. i think it's going to be applicator wetted with detailer. unless there is some other way ??


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

James_M said:


> Going to be putting a few coats of zymol titanium on very soon


Just received mine so I will be joining u on this one. Interested to see if it really does last long!!!


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

2 X coats of Lusso Oro wax, topped with 3 x coats of Colinite 845. So far its standing up to everything and I is well happy with the combo of products. The beading and sheeting of the 845 is gargantuan!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

BH Finis wax for me 2 layers followed by top ups of red mist as and when i can.


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I've recently applied 3 layers of jetseal 109, and added a further 2 of colly 915. 

I'm hoping that's gonna see me through until spring, when I can layer up Vic concours. The car will also get regular wipe downs with megs uqd to help keep up the shine


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

desert said:


> Monday I have a free day so its going to spent on the car wash clay polish and for the first time try out Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance. I have been looking for tips on how best use this from applying with pad with detailer sprayed on to orbital machine. i think it's going to be applicator wetted with detailer. unless there is some other way ??


Apply it as you would any paste wax, it really isn't difficult to work with, get it going a bit so it goes on buttery and make sure the layer you leave is nice and thin.

If you can work in the garage then you can easily do the whole car and then buff off. If your outside in the changing weather conditions and spells of sunshine then apply and buff off a few panels at a time.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Starting to have second thought's about Saphir:lol:I might just put some 476 on my car when I get the chance:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Save your Saphir for Summer mate, it won't last past 8 weeks at this time of year


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Save your Saphir for Summer mate, it won't last past 8 weeks at this time of year


Its still beading nicely but when I get the chance I am going to get something else on.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

I have 2 coats of Blackfire wet diamond on at mo. Applied last week after wash, clay and BH via DA. I have no idea if its a good choice for a winter LSP, I was just desperate to try it out.

I'll probrably try to chuck another couple of layers on this week after a wash.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

So far 1 coat of Carlack NSc, followed by 1 coat of collie 845 yesterday. But I hope to put another coat on soon.


----------



## Blackice (Aug 19, 2010)

A couple of layers of Colli 476s topped off with a layer of Nattys Blue :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blackice said:


> A couple of layers of Colli 476s topped off with a layer of Nattys Blue :thumb:


No need for the Natty's mate 2 coats of 476 will be more than enough:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

My temporary single coat (front end only - ran out of time!) of Zymol Concours is plainly not going to last me through, so I am going to abuse my position and our demo tub of Black Label - I know I have the run of lots of waxes to choose, but this will at least provide some feedback for those who ask about durability. And I don't plan to do anything again until April ! Don't call me a fairweather detailer but I don't get my garage for another 3 weeks!
Last year I had 55 on and that lasted right through, so maybe May this time...?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> My temporary single coat (front end only - ran out of time!) of Zymol Concours is plainly not going to last me through, so I am going to abuse my position and our demo tub of Black Label - I know I have the run of lots of waxes to choose, but this will at least provide some feedback for those who ask about durability. And I don't plan to do anything again until April ! Don't call me a fairweather detailer but I don't get my garage for another 3 weeks!
> Last year I had 55 on and that lasted right through, so maybe May this time...?


Good to here about RG55 lasting through last years winter... I'm going to be trying it out this winter and experimenting with it tomorrow if it turns up in the post


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Changed my strategy for the winter, putting a couple of waxes to the test as we usually have a hard winter.

On the van I have opted for 2 coats of Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro

My BMW will be getting 2 coats of Swissvax Shield

Mothers car Nissan will get 2 coats of Valentine Road & Track (I dont rate the product, but willing to let it prove me wrong!)

Sisters Corsa will get 2 coats of Dodo Juice Supernatural

Mother and sister live across the road so ill be able to check up on the progress and since im the one who usually washes their cars means i can see how they go.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Feck knows, probably Megs 16, or whatever I can lay my paws on...on the other hand, I might splurge for some Glasur...


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

The old classic Colli 476.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I've currently got two coats of Dodo Juice Purple Haze pro on my Zafira family bus, stood up pretty well in the beginning of this year on my Mondeo for a couple of months it was exposed to road salt, so will see how far it goes this winter, the van will be getting treated with Blackfire wet Diamond as a comparision.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I might divide my dads car into 3 and do megs 16 / RG55 / 476 simply as an experiment


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Jetseal and collinite 915 i think.
Will also give the finish kare sealant a go also.


----------



## mc pherson (May 4, 2007)

Car Lack NSC and Colli 476 combo is great in winter.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

RG55 is goooooooooood... Been playing around with it today 

On the test bonnet:


----------

